# امثلة من الكيمياء الخضراء



## abue tycer (20 فبراير 2011)

الملف المرفق عن امثلة عن الكيمياء الخضراء ​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (20 فبراير 2011)

موضوع جدا مفيد عاشت الأيادي ...........


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (5 مارس 2011)

الكينياء الخضراء...................أول مرة أسمع بها

مشكور للمعلومة


----------



## شريف بحر (6 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكممممممممممم


----------



## ايسر السعدي (4 أبريل 2011)

*طلب المساعدة في مشروع انتاج الاستل دهايد*

مشروع انتاج الاستل دهايد من اكسدة لاثيلين بمرحلة واحدة 
Acetaldehyde production from Oxidation of ethylene one stage process (WACKAR PROCESS) 
Reaction:​​ C4H4+1/2O2=====C2H4O​​C4H4+HCL====CH3CH2CL​​C2H4O+1/2O2=====CH3COOH​​​​


----------



## Teknovalley (7 أبريل 2011)

زادك الله علماً يا اخي الكريم ونفعك به ونفع بك


----------



## abdulla ab (30 نوفمبر 2011)

thankx man


----------

